# IUI - Spasms & brown discharge



## Julesam (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi

I've just had IUI for 2nd time. (On clomid days 2-6). I am right in the middle of my 2ww and exactly the same thing has happened ..... on exactly 7 days after insemination I start to get lower abdo spasms with brown discharge.  Obviously, I have already sent myself into a depressive state as I experienced the exact same thing 1st time and it failed. The discharge continue right up until AF arrived.  

What I wanna know is: Is this common? If it has happened to other couples do they go on to become pregnant and if so, how? by perservering with IUI or going on to IVF?

We have unexplained and apparently everything that they have tested for is entirely normal.....so I am convinced that the IUI is at least getting the egg fertilized but implantation is the problem with us.  What causes this?  I actually 'FEEL' that my uterus is rejecting the fertilized egg.....why? what are all the reasons?  Is it worth me pursuing this path anymore?  In my mind even IVF won't work because if my body rejects an egg, what the hell difference will IVF make?

I just need some advise before I go bonkers!!   

Jules
xxxx

PS - Am having acupuncture once a week and chinese herbal pills daily.  On my 4th week.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jules

I have just read this on the other post!

Im glad that you are seeing the nurse on Monday as she will beable to explain whats going on.

Im not specialist in fertility treatments, but wish I was.

Good luck.

Love

Jeanette xx


----------



## Julesam (Dec 22, 2003)

In response to my own questions !!! This is what I have found out since posting - incase anyone else gets this and wants some answers.....

I went to see my consultant today who said 'mmm, well its not usual'.....like that helps ! 

Basically, she had not heard of someone who starts to have brown discharge from the time of implantation continuously through until AF arrives, then goes on to have a full blown period. She agreed that its either an implantation problem, or my eggs are poor quality, or an outside chance of something else that they hadnt spotted on US scan, but she doubted that. I will need laparoscopy / hysteroscopy to determine the problem.

So, I am being referred to a specialist in Implantology/Reccurent Miscarriages - it will take at least 4 weeks to get an appt and in the meantime I am to have a repeat blood test (that was absolutely normal last time, so she's not expecting a change there) and another type of blood test that tests for chromosomal defects, this one is only being offered to me privately, along with the specialist consultation, so guess who won't be celebrating Valentines Day either ?? Xmas & New Year already took a back seat this year, so what the hell huh?

The consultant kept starting her sentences with 'in the case of miscarriage........' so I was under the impression that she classed my reaction as a type of miscarriage....anyone throw some light on that one ? I did get v bad spasms, which are still with me today although not as strong as they were, unless I'm getting use to them. (AF is due in the next couple of days).

Well, I cancelled my next IUI, will have blood tests soon and wait for an appt. from Mr Expensive Expert !! Meanwhile, do I think about donor eggs, surrogacy or adoption - none of the above - would be my preferred answer, however fate has dealt me, and you guys, the unfair hand of infertility. You know, I saw a young girl with her 2-3 year old in the supermarket today, you know how it is, just kept bumping in to them ..... the young mother didn't say one kind word to that child during the whole time I saw them, there seemed to be no love there. Its not like the little one was being a pain, she was being as good as gold sat in that trolley. How unfair, not just for people like us who would love a little girl to love, but for the little girl too.

Food for thought

Jules
xxxx


----------



## jabsey (Sep 9, 2003)

hi jules, i'm not sure if this helps but i thought i'd share my symptoms because they are similar to yours! i always bleed post implantation brown discharge either straight away or a few days after. it is my cervix that causes it not my uterus. i have a very sensitive cervix which bleeds slightly after every smear etc and a couple of weeks after i started pessaries post ivf. IVF worked for us & i too had unexplained apart from a bicornuate uterus. i have 6 monthly smears some are clear some not, i am now 22 weeks pregnant and still bleeding on & off but i am used to it now! have you had a recent smear & colposcopy? do you get contact bleeding? 
Good Luck 
love jabs XXX


----------



## Julesam (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi jabs

Thanks for the info. I don't have contact bleeding but at certain times of the month will find certain positions v uncomfortable....but that's more ovary discomfort, I think. I had probs years ago with an abnormal smear, but am now back to yearly smears as I was given the all clear a couple of years ago. I had a v bad reaction to Hycosy and was told I had a sensitive cervix.....and had my last colposcopy / smear just over a year ago. All normal. No one has ever mentioned anything about my uterus, apart from there being some small fibroids, but have been told time and again that they are not in the area that would interfere with pregnancy. Whats bicornuate uterus? Sounds painful !!! 

I have another concern that I almost forget about - 'cos I've put up with it for so long, its become normal - I'm constantly aware of my right ovary, always a dull pain which gets bad at ovulation time and just after. I've mentioned it a couple of times, but this time I think I actually got heard! Hopefully, the Specialist will shine some light on that as well as everything else. Also, its worth noting that on both my IUI attempts I was monitored by US scan and it was my right ovary that produced the follicle on both occasions. ?? Probably just over-used  

I would love to try IVF but think I will be wasting my time and emotions on it right now. I'm convinced that if my body can't handle implantation now, then what difference will IVF make? and I mustn't forget that my age is against me - eggs probably too old. I just think I need to be looked at from another angle before I go down the IVF route. I'm the sort of person who has to feel like its OK, and right now I don't. I'm hoping my eggs are OK and I just need loads of drugs to help the implantation along, but I'm afraid I've given up on hope for the moment. You know, I'm convinced that I have some strange thing wrong with me that they might be able to help me with, but I will probably be about 53 when that happens !!!!

I'm glad to hear you have a happy ending to your story, it has restored my faith (an incy bit) and I wish you a healthy pregnancy and baby.

Take Care
Jules
xxxx

PS - The day you registered on this site - was my 39th birthday !! Spooky.


----------

